# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  compensazioni tra clienti e fornitori

## tecno1

Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
Con la nuova legge antirecilcaggio ecc, è cambiato qualcosa circa la possibilità di compensare partite aperte con una azienda quando questa figura sia come cliente che come fornitore?
Cioè se con una azienda ho un credito da riscuotere e anche un debito da pagare, posso richiedere loro il pagamento del saldo per differenza.
Può bastare una nostra richiesta scritta per la quale chiediamo accettazione scritta da parte loro?
grazie.

----------


## maxrobby

> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Con la nuova legge antirecilcaggio ecc, è cambiato qualcosa circa la possibilità di compensare partite aperte con una azienda quando questa figura sia come cliente che come fornitore?
> Cioè se con una azienda ho un credito da riscuotere e anche un debito da pagare, posso richiedere loro il pagamento del saldo per differenza.
> Può bastare una nostra richiesta scritta per la quale chiediamo accettazione scritta da parte loro?
> grazie.

  Bella domanda.
In questi casi, faccio redigere una lettera di compensazione nella quale sono specificati i dettagli delle fatture emesse tra i due soggetti ed il differenziale tra crediti e debiti maturati.
In questi giorni, ho un cliente in verifica che spessissimo opera compensazioni del genere; fatti i dovuti scongiuri, ad oggi l'ADE non mi ha contestato le pur numerose compensazioni tra partite di debito e di credito.
Ti terrò aggiornato se l'ADE contestasse qualcuna delle fattispecie in questione. 
Ad ogni buon conto, lestinzione tramite compensazione tra debiti/crediti reciproci è ammessa dal codice civile; devi studiarti i seguenti articoli:  
- compensazione legale e giudiziale, al ricorrere delle condizioni di cui allart. 1243 c.c.; 
- compensazione volontaria: le parti convengono di estinguere, appunto per compensazione, debiti e crediti reciproci, anche in assenza dei requisiti di cui al citato art. 1243 c.c. (art. 1252 c.c.); è quella che interessa il caso in questione. 
E' vero che in bilancio non è consentito procedere al compenso di partite, in virtù del divieto sancito dallart. 2423-ter co. 6 c.c. (vedi anche lOIC 11).
Ma si riferisce a diverse ipotesi.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie per la risposta celere e esauriente.
Speriamo che non ci siano novità da parte dell'Ade, ma nel caso, grazie per qualsiasi aggiornamento.

----------


## Lolly74

Ciao Tecno, 
alcuni anni fa fecero un controllo sulla contabilità di un cliente dello studio dove lavoravo e gli han fatto presente che non è possibile effettuare compensazioni di partite cliente/fornitore, se proprio sarebbe stato meglio allegare alla contabile registrata una situazione dalla quale scaturiva il bonifico in entrata o in uscita in modo tale da poter verificare che la compensazione effettuata sia stata fatta in base a fatture emesse e ricevute e non a false fatture.
Io comunque consiglio sempre di non fare compensazioni.
Buona serata :Smile:

----------


## tecno1

La nostra situazione nasce da un insoluto che il cliente ci ha fatto e che a distanza di tempo non ha mai saldato.
Successivamente lui ci ha fatto una fattura per della merce che abbiamo acquistato. Visto che l'importo del suo insoluto è più alto di quello che dovrei pagare io, pensavo alla compensazione.
Lo so che queste situazioni è sempre meglio evitarle e spero ancora nel miracolo che questi si decidano a pagare il vecchio insoluto e tutto si risolva nel modo più lineare.
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

